# No More Red Rowdies?



## ChinaGrove (Jun 8, 2007)

So I heard a rumor that since Adelmann has taken over, that he wants to do away with the Red Rowdies! 

Has anyone else heard anything like this? It can't be true, right? 





----


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

I don't think he doesn't want them. He just won't buy them tickets personally, like JVG did.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

They were annoying anyway.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

They were not annoying. They are true fans. They were there to be rowdy. I think they were fantastic this season. I truly wish I can see this kind of program next season.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

In his initial radio interview on 610 they were talking about the red rowdies and at first Adleman thought the rodies were bad people that would do something to him if he sucked.

Matt and Adam explained that JVG started the rodies and these were the die hard fans. After hearing that, Adleman said we should keep them. Don't know if anything has really changed.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> They were not annoying. *They are true fans*. They were there to be rowdy. I think they were fantastic this season. I truly wish I can see this kind of program next season.


then surely then can buy a season ticket?


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Yes they can. I think some of them actually do that. From what I've known. They are a pretty organized group. They will do it.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Red Rowdie?


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> One of the successes of the 2006-07 season for the Houston Rockets was the liftoff of the "Red Rowdies", the loud, crazed fans sitting in section 114 courtesy of season tickets bought by former coach Jeff Van Gundy and later star Tracy McGrady.
> 
> But with Van Gundy gone, will the Red Rowdies be back?
> 
> Clutchfans learned on Tuesday that new coach Rick Adelman has signed off on it and the Rowdies will return in 2007-08.


http://www.clutchfans.net/news/1422/rocket_rowdies_will_return/


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

good, if they stopped showing up, there would go half the noise at our home games


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

If you want noise, score. Only with JVG low scoring offense do you need Red Rowdies.


----------

